

Pg @ nhk - sim
http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=HnG5uQId_Ks&feature=channel_page

======
Raphael
Why is Japanese TV so funny?

~~~
aaronsw
No, PG is always like that.

------
lionhearted
You ever have a moment when you see something slightly idiosyncratic and it
brings you back to all kinds of memories and reminiscing? Getting one of
those. Wishing I was in Japan right now, eating chutoro nigiri, with mochi for
dessert, having tea, and going to an onsen.

------
fallentimes
I'm pretty sure this occurred during the batch I was in (Summer 2008).

------
aswanson
wtf is nhk?

~~~
echair
<http://www.google.com/search?q=nhk>

~~~
mikeyur
extra points if you would've used LetMeGoogleThatForYou.com

